# political name's DOJ gears up for crackdown on marijuana



## Locked (Jul 23, 2017)

Here we go. Buckle up. 


http://thehill.com/regulation/administration/343218-trumps-doj-gears-up-for-crackdown-on-marijuana


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2017)

More fake news. Lol

I just spent 7 freaking month's working in the US ATTORNEYS  offices 76 US Attorneys to be exact,,,,,,,NONE of them are working on busting Legal Weed. Thier cases involve Child Porn,,Human Trafficking,,Opioid dealers and crooked Doctors,,Cocaine,,Meth,,,and now GANGS like MS 13. Never heard not one freaking time that they were going after the States will Legal Weed. And i got to kmow some of them pretty good. Enough they wanted my crew to work in thier homes. Total complete bullshit.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2017)

We will see.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 23, 2017)

The green monster is out of the bag and it ain't a goin back in!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> We will see.



I agree,,how bout we wait and see.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 23, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> More fake news. Lol
> 
> I just spent 7 freaking month's working in the US ATTORNEYS  offices 76 US Attorneys to be exact,,,,,,,NONE of them are working on busting Legal Weed. Thier cases involve Child Porn,,Human Trafficking,,Opioid dealers and crooked Doctors,,Cocaine,,Meth,,,and now GANGS like MS 13. Never heard not one freaking time that they were going after the States will Legal Weed. And i got to kmow some of them pretty good. Enough they wanted my crew to work in thier homes. Total complete bullshit.



The key to knowledge is eyes on the inside. LOL



2RedEyes said:


> The green monster is out of the bag and it ain't a goin back in!!!



I so much have to agree with this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2017)

:yeahthat:
Eyes and ears,,both work just fine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> More fake news. Lol
> 
> I just spent 7 freaking month's working in the US ATTORNEYS  offices 76 US Attorneys to be exact,,,,,,,NONE of them are working on busting Legal Weed. Thier cases involve Child Porn,,Human Trafficking,,Opioid dealers and crooked Doctors,,Cocaine,,Meth,,,and now GANGS like MS 13. Never heard not one freaking time that they were going after the States will Legal Weed. And i got to kmow some of them pretty good. Enough they wanted my crew to work in thier homes. Total complete bullshit.



Except Sessions has said that he is cracking down and he has ask Congress to allow his office to use federal money to fight cannabis in legal states.  While the attorneys you worked with may not care about this, Sessions does.  He has not been shy about making his feeling known--he intends to crackdown on cannabis in all states, legal or not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2017)

Dont think it will ever happen,,but to Quote Rose,,,we will see. Him asking for something and getting it is two different things. Untill they start kicking in Pot Store doors it means nothing.
The Little Basterd better stick to the real problems,,,Gangs ,,Chemicals,,and Opiods.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 24, 2017)

If you read that article that Hamster posted (fake or not), it says that political name is not pleased with Sessions. Maybe he'll fire him and find someone new.

No one knows what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh he wants to bring in Rudy Giuliani... When will this long bad dream be over.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2017)

2024,,,,:smoke1:


----------



## Kraven (Jul 25, 2017)

I like to weigh in from time to time since I watch a bunch of news too..... foreign / domestic..... from way right to far left in many different countries....so they cant all be fake news or a conspiracy.....I really feel sorry for those whose cant figure out what really is actually going on. There, said my piece...hopefully I have not offended anyone others than those who's head is still in the sand.....children make their own fantasy world up.....the problem is now we have adults doing the same thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

Glad you got it all figured out. So everybody who voted for political name has their heads in the sand. OH,, i forgot,,we are the Deplorables. Not gonna hurt my feelings Bro,,i dont have any.
See ya in 2020. Seems lot's of ppl got their heads in the sand.  Now i said it,,hope i didnt offend anybody,,,,Right. :rofl:
And dont feel sorry for me,,,we WON.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

The country lost.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

Not according to us Deplorables. Lol
 Ppl like ME who work our *** off for a living dont think so. All the ppl i know in or out of the Military Dont think so. But thats okay,,we Deplorables will be back in 2018 and 2020.
Man,,Weedhopper is surrounded here at the Democrats Passion.  Yall need some Chocolate,,,,:rofl:


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

You're not alone Weedhopper. I just know when (and where) to keep my mouth shut. LOL

You want to talk politics where more people will think like you, stay away from the pot forums and try a gun forum or car forum. LMAO

Besides, it's the "in thing" now to hate your President in this country. Ever since Nixon, when the news media figured out that they can boost ratings by bashing the President, they have done exactly that. And, since everyone does what the TV news tell them to do, we now hate our duly elected leader. Well, except Gerald Ford. He appeared to be such a bumbling fool, all you could really do was laugh. LOL

It's really quite sad but I suppose it is what it is.

One thing I can say after spending 17 years in Washington as an independent contractor working for the DOD and having sat in many many closed door meetings, met 3 Presidents, acquired a Secret clearance and saw things that would make you all pick up your muskets in less than a minute.... real Washington IS NOT ANYTHING like they show you on TV. Like I have said many times, you might as well be watching Mr. Ed. And, if you are close to anyone who has spent the time in places and with the people I have, they will tell you the exact same thing.

OK too much poli for me. LOL I'm going to watch a little Mr Ed on TV. LOL

Anyone taking bets on how many more posts until this thread gets closed? LMAO


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

:rofl:  Wont get closed Bro,,Democrat started it.


Hey and Mr Ed is sounding real good right now,,although i prefer Bonanza.  Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2017)

NO DISCUSSION OF POLITICS EXCEPT AS IT RELATES TO CANNABIS!!!

I have deleted a bunch of the post that have nothing to do with cannabis.  Weedhopper, this has nothing at all to do with being Republican or Democrat--I bashed Holder when he was raiding clinics.  This is about the federal govt messing with legal cannabis.  Nothing more.

Weedhopper is a Mod now and we don't allow the bullshit politics Rose allowed to get out of hand.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

Damnt THG,,ya know how long it took me to type that stuff.  Poor Hackerman spent even more time.  :rofl:

And ill bash anybody thats raids clinics,,,but nobody is raiding clinics is my point.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey Weed, you might be a good old gun-toten' boy from the great state of Texas, but I'm just a skinny little boy from Cleveland Ohio and this broad crawls under houses and kills rats with her bare hands.

I don't know about you, but I ain't messin' with her. She can delete anything she wants of mine. I ain't a bitchin'. Mostly because I'm afraid. 



LMAO


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

Smart man Hackerman.   WH, my husband, the military guy, the union man of 40 years, wants to have a word with you.  He says you aren't the only one that worked his *** off all his life and that is why he .......fill in the blank.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes Mam and he had his vote counted just like mine. And he is more then welcome to have a word with me. Ya got my number. 
Again political name is my President and will be for the next 8 yrs. If his boy messes with the States with Legal weed,,he will pay a price for it,,untill then,,how bout we wait and see.
I also was in the army by the way,,not much on Unions,,but to each his own. Have a few friends in Unions.
Also have friends who are NOT political name supporters,,but they are still my friends.
And Hackerman,,,i aint messen wit THG. She scares me. I never liked being under houses. Lol


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2017)

Entire article...  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...-of-jeff-sessions_us_597a4177e4b02a4ebb7420a1


A congressional committee voted Thursday [July 27] to extend protections of state medical marijuana programs against federal interference, in defiance of a request from Attorney General Jeff Sessions earlier this year urging his former colleagues to abandon the policy.

The Senate Appropriations Committee passed an amendment, introduced by Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-Vt.), that would add a clause to the Commerce, Justice, Science, and Related Agencies (CJS) fiscal year 2018 budget that blocks the Department of Justice from using funding for federal prosecutions of medical marijuana providers that are legalized by individual states or jurisdictions.

Twenty-nine states, the District of Columbia, and the U.S. territories of Guam and Puerto Rico have all enacted medical marijuana laws (17 other states have laws allowing limited use of cannabidiol, or CBD, the non-psychoactive ingredient in pot that holds promise for therapeutic use). Despite the majority of states&#8217; efforts to move away from prohibition, the plant remains illegal at the federal level.

Lawmakers have been renewing the medical marijuana provision, commonly known as the Rohrabacher-Farr amendment, which prohibits DOJ from prosecuting state-legal medical marijuana operations, in every consecutive budget since it first passed in 2014. The amendment requires annual renewal and has been every year since it first passed. 

Last year, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 9th Circuit unanimously ruled that the Rohrabacher-Farr amendment blocks federal officials from prosecuting state-legal marijuana operators and patients.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2017)

Great read Bro,,finally real news with facts. Like i said,,the US ATTORNEYS,,and The DOJ has their hands full already. No time for such foolishness. Ppl keep running around claiming the sky is falling with no facts nor actions that back up the claim. 
He will not mess with Legal Marijuana during his 8 yrs in Office. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2017)

I will be so happy when you come to your senses my friend WH. I know you will. waiting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2017)

Thats funny Rose,,,a little insulting,,but funny. Your gonna be waiting 7 more years.  :smoke1:
 Us Deplorables,,,we are so stupid because we didnt vote for a Democrat. Why should i have,,,didnt work out to good for you guys. 
I never seen such sore losers in my life. Yall keep crying and us Deplorables will keep going to the poles. :rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2017)

Don't have to worry  about DoJ in  my neck of the woods here in NorCal. State Fish and Game are cracking down hard on timber, water and erosion violations. Even with the county permits they are taking down some people who thot they were legal by county standards, with pricy count permits. With those violations come some felony charges along with losing the plants. These are big grows, and permitted by the county. The Supervisors heard a lot about this at the last meeting.

Said in the paper, State Fish and Wildlife will not be visiting "Medical Marijuana" grows as long as only a reasonable amount was being grown and no violations of their codes were happening. I wonder their definition of reasonable is? Right here right now in my neighbors yards there are prolly over 1000 plants. The fences went up big time this year. Two longtime neighbors sold out and big growers moved in. The aroma round here is gonna be heavenly.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2017)

Wow, nice to be surrounded by growers it seems it would help the rippers etc.  I would love to smell the smells in the evening. yum


----------

